# Sluggish HR24 performance all the sudden



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

One of my two HR24 units are slow to change channels or pull up the menu at times (up to a minute). My second HR24 does not have this issue. The differences are one is a -100 and the other is a -500 (with problems).

The only other thing that I can think of is that on this particular unit I have keyword searches for sports like "AALLL Team name CCHAN 2 206...."

DTV is finally going to send out another unit to replace this one after many calls but I am curious if anyone else has had like issues come up in just the last two weeks?

Thanks.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

It could be a failing HDD


Run the Built in Self-test (BIST) to try and repair your hard drive. To run the hard drive checks, please follow these steps:

* Reboot DVR via red button inside card door.
* When you see "Running receiver self-check" press select
* You will see "Entering Diagnostics Mode..."
* Select Advanced Tests Menu -> Hard Drive utilities -> Short Smart test

You can also run the file test, and the DVR can sometimes repair a bad file report.
* If the other tests pass, run the surface test. Warning: This process could take several hours to complete. You may want to run it overnight.

The good news is that every attempt is made to save programming. This is less destructive than a reformat all and could provide you with a more stable system if you are having problems that appear to be related to the hard drive.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

It could be that you just got the latest 'update'. 2 of my 3 HR24-500s now run like crap.... Slow remote response, missed button pushes etc. It seems this is becoming the norm when DirecTV 'updates' their software.

EDIT: Scratch that - all 3 of my HR24-500s now run like crap.


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

What software version are you guys on and when did it install (Menu->Settings & Help->Settings)?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

For some reason all the issues I keep hearing about are HR24-500 DVR's, but do anybody have problems with the HR24-200? As I'm not seeing it regardless what SW version I get.


----------



## kkl (Feb 11, 2007)

Mine is a -100 and it's been a nightmare on 0x066a/c/d. 0x6bd has improved things quite a bit, but it still sometimes takes more than a minute for the channel to change, or Quick Tune to appear, or the Guide to fill in.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

acostapimps said:


> For some reason all the issues I keep hearing about are HR24-500 DVR's, but do anybody have problems with the HR24-200? As I'm not seeing it regardless what SW version I get.


The 24-500s are the flakiest of all the 24s, I think. After every NR I have problems with at least one.

Rich


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

I didn't have my email notifications turned on. Thanks for the responses.

I did a full "reset everything" and am running whatever the 'current' version is as I have not run any beta software in a while. I will check the version tonight. 

DTV sent my replacement unit today and it was all beat up. I have a Genie coming on Sunday so that should be nice. Hopefully they have the 44 model in hand!

Godfather, I find it disappointing that they did not ask me to run the diag test over the 3 hours that I spent going through their painful troubleshooting.


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

I have actually noticed the sluggishness over the past seven or so days as well. Two 24's(500's)and have noticed the same issues as the OP on each.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Rich said:


> The 24-500s are the flakiest of all the 24s, I think. After every NR I have problems with at least one.
> 
> Rich


 That's why when I order or get sent an HR24 I make sure it's the Samsung model -200 if its not I refuse or return it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

It would appear that (Humax) the maker of of the -500 receivers are the worst of all the manufaturers that DirecTV uses tregardles of receiver type. Look at the issues that the R15-500 and R16-500 are having


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

acostapimps said:


> For some reason all the issues I keep hearing about are HR24-500 DVR's, but do anybody have problems with the HR24-200? As I'm not seeing it regardless what SW version I get.


The 500s and 200s are different. As I've said, I think the 500s are flakier than the 100s and 200s. One of the bad things about the 200s is the pitiful lock nut on the coax cables. Put the coax on too tightly and the barrel's likely to turn, which will break the thin connector on the other side of the bulkhead. Do NOT use a wrench on a 200. Aside from that I liked my 24-200 until I had the barrel turn while either disconnecting or connecting the coax. The other bad thing about 200 is putting an internal drive in it if you own it. Not impossible, but the best solution I've seen is to secure the internal HDD to its sled with tie-wraps. I gave up on mine and used an external drive until that link broke. Good units aside from what I've written above.

Rich


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

To be a honest even though the 22-100 is slow it's consistent with every recordings I schedule like every DVR should be and that's what I started with when I signed up with Directv, but I might return it in place of the other 24-200 that I own, The only thing I don't like about the 22 apart that is slow is that when I reboot that box is excruciating slow by just turning off during the reboot process, maybe it's the external drive that's making it really slow especially 2tb EHD with 70 percent full.


----------



## GreenScrew (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes, OMG! Performance is suddenly horrible. Almost unbearable how it take 30 seconds to pull up the guide or recordings. How is it possible this makes it through there QA process? They clearly must not have one. So frustrating I feel like throwing the receivers out the window. And I have 4 HR24's all doing the same thing, excruciatingly slow response.


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

This is getting more interesting with all of you having the same experiences.

They sent me a replacement that was all scratched up so I won't be keeping that one and did not activate it. I have a installer coming today with a "Genie". If it is not a HR44 then I will reschedule or cancel and maybe just keep my 24 for now and hope that they fix it soon.


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

No more sluggish performance with my new HR44 install 

Sorry to hear that others are having issues. Hopefully if enough people call in as I did they identify the software issue.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm not having any issues with my HR24/500. Every so often it will be sluggish when I go to bring up the guide but that's after not bringing it up for about 2 hours. Then after that initial sluggishness, it goes away. Hopefully I'm lucky as I don't want to deal with getting a new one and setting up series again.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

two HR24500's are golden, one was replaced with a 200, still a mess - there is something afoot - and it's not good....


----------



## stlmike (Aug 24, 2007)

I too am noticing this with my HR24/200. Was great until last software update. Now after not being used for a while (hours), the first button pushes take 30-60 seconds to be recognized. After that it works well.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

If you read through the issues threads that are stickied at the top you'll see a lot of others are having similar issues. My HR24-500 was horrible with 0x66d which I only got a few weeks ago, it is somewhat better with 0x6bd which has started pushing out to receivers recently .. The guide still takes a long time to come up but the times where remote responses are delayed by 30-60 seconds is reduced although not completely eliminated. I wish I could go back to the older software release - I didn't have any problems before 0x66d!


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

Just registering more frustration with this issue. It continues here with an HR24-200 that replaced an HR25-500 with these same issues.
I've mentioned this in some other places, but going to put it here too, because I feel like there must be something to it...

This all started with 66C, and go to the point where it was actually impacting my entire networks performance - my download speeds were cut in half for a few weeks. Must have just been some crazy collisions going on. I have whole home DVR and the connection kit. Curiously two other boxes do not seem impacted, just one. I feel like it has to be with the network stack somewhere, but I just can't isolate it. The 66bd update has returned the rest of my network to normal, but the DVR is just as bad, if not worse.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

dravenstone said:


> Just registering more frustration with this issue. It continues here with an HR24-200 that replaced an HR25-500 with these same issues.
> I've mentioned this in some other places, but going to put it here too, because I feel like there must be something to it...
> 
> This all started with 66C, and go to the point where it was actually impacting my entire networks performance - my download speeds were cut in half for a few weeks. Must have just been some crazy collisions going on. I have whole home DVR and the connection kit. Curiously two other boxes do not seem impacted, just one. I feel like it has to be with the network stack somewhere, but I just can't isolate it. The 66bd update has returned the rest of my network to normal, but the DVR is just as bad, if not worse.


could it be an IR interference issue? is your remote set to RF


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

peds48 said:


> could it be an IR interference issue? is your remote set to RF


I wish it was the remote - I've tried using RF and and an iPhone app via the network, no better... Appreciate the attempt though.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

acostapimps said:


> To be a honest even though the 22-100 is slow it's consistent with every recordings I schedule like every DVR should be and that's what I started with when I signed up with Directv, but I might return it in place of the other 24-200 that I own, The only thing I don't like about the 22 apart that is slow is that when I reboot that box is excruciating slow by just turning off during the reboot process, maybe it's the external drive that's making it really slow especially 2tb EHD with 70 percent full.


Yup, take that external drive off and see how quickly it reboots on the internal drive.

Rich


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

If you are using RF, try covering the IR window. Sometimes stray IR signals from the TV backlit screen can cause this sort of issues.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

dravenstone said 'This all started with 66C'. Why would the remote, iPad etc fail and/or some interference back-light suddenly start with a firmware update? It wouldn't.

When he gets 6bd his remote and iPad will suddenly be fixed and the back-light interference will go away.. At least for the most part.

When I got 6bd it did improve but I'm hoping that the next update will get us back to performance we had a few months ago before the burst of updates hit.

Bottom line - the updates need to be better tested before DirecTV sends them out. How/why the CE people don't see these problems is still a mystery. Some suggest that people make up these troubles but it that is the case why the pattern of new update after new update after new update. How many 'updates' have there been in the last 3 or 4 months. Maybe it is because the CE testers restart their receivers every week - who knows... Time for changes in the process!


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

Mike Greer said:


> dravenstone said 'This all started with 66C'. Why would the remote, iPad etc fail and/or some interference back-light suddenly start with a firmware update? It wouldn't.
> 
> When he gets 6bd his remote and iPad will suddenly be fixed and the back-light interference will go away.. At least for the most part.
> 
> ...


Yeah - I'd have to agree - I don't think I suddenly developed interference at the same time a bunch of other people had nearly identical issues. Doesn't mean I don't try and troubleshoot it - I'm open to anything that actually solves this, but it certainly doesn't feel like an issue on my end. I'm in a couple different threads related to these issues and fairly confident we are seeing something software related to the network stack causing these issues. The thing that keeps me confused is the consistent lack of consistency...


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

0x6bd makes the problem better - but it definitely does not fix all of the problems.

You can see my numerous posts in the 0x6bd issues thread - but I still have issues with the Guide taking a long time to populate (Live TV goes into a small window and the Guide comes up right away - but it is completely blank - and all the while, the receiver stops responding to remote commands *AND* commands pressed on the receiver itself), and the random times where the remote stops responding entirely (often in the middle of a bunch of button presses, like to turn CC on or off it will hang in the middle of getting to the CC menu).

One thing I find interesting - I have an HR24-500 and HR23-700 along with the Power Inserter for SWM all hooked up in the same room, from a single cable that is split. Both the HR24-500 (0x6bd) and HR23-700 (0x66c) have similar problems.

However, another HR23-700 (0x66c) in a different room has none of these problems. I haven't checked my third HR23-700.

I doubt it is a problem with the power inserter or from me splitting the cable in the same room - but I might try simplifying my connections in that room to just the HR24 and see if that helps at all.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

Just got off the phone with a DTV CSR. Said it's still a "known issue" and they will have a hot fix "soon" - no dates of course, but said it would be days, not weeks or months, but of course there was nothing they could do.
LiQiCE - I doubt it has anything to do with your connections, I've moved everything around that I can to simplify the connections and it makes no difference, it's just (another) borked release.
They did give me a 30 credit, but I'd rather my stuff "just worked"


----------



## stlmike (Aug 24, 2007)

dravenstone said:


> Just got off the phone with a DTV CSR. Said it's still a "known issue" and they will have a hot fix "soon" - no dates of course, but said it would be days, not weeks or months, but of course there was nothing they could do.
> LiQiCE - I doubt it has anything to do with your connections, I've moved everything around that I can to simplify the connections and it makes no difference, it's just (another) borked release.
> They did give me a 30 credit, but I'd rather my stuff "just worked"


My performance seems to be getting worse. I'm getting sluggish remote performance plus now a black screen for 30 seconds or so. Once pic comes back, box behaves normally.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

stlmike said:


> My performance seems to be getting worse. I'm getting sluggish remote performance plus now a black screen for 30 seconds or so. Once pic comes back, box behaves normally.


Mine too - progressively worse. On another thread (sticked up top) there has been some discussion around removing the box from the network or whole home maybe helping. I haven't had a chance to test any of that yet - but might be a thread worth reading.


----------



## stlmike (Aug 24, 2007)

peds48 said:


> If you are using RF, try covering the IR window. Sometimes stray IR signals from the TV backlit screen can cause this sort of issues.


I switched to RF mode and that totally fixes my problem! However, I have a Slingbox hooked to this receiver so the HR24 needs to be in IR mode. I guess I'm stuck until a software update fixes IR mode or I move the Slingbox to another receiver.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Kash76 said:


> ...The only other thing that I can think of is that on this particular unit I have keyword searches for sports like "AALLL Team name CCHAN 2 206...."


I've seen several reports of this with the latest NR...most, if not all, keyword searches kill performance.


----------

